# [SOLVED] KDE 4.6.2 ~x86

## topcio

Witam mam szybkie pytanko

jak zainstalować KDE 4.6.1 z gałęzi niestabilnej

Nie chodzi mi o cały system że w make.conf 

dodam 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Tylko chodzi o to że dodając do package.keywords

```
kde-base/kde-meta
```

całe mnóstwo zależności również trzeba dodać i to jest trochę uciążliwe

wpisując tam 100 pakietów.

Czy jest na to jakiś inny sposób.Last edited by topcio on Thu Apr 07, 2011 1:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gexcite

Raczej się nie da, ale tu masz prawie idealnego gotowca

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## lsdudi

dać się da ale to jest strzał w kolano

wersja niestabilna wymaga często  także bibliotek i programów niestabilnych wiec możesz mieć sporo zabawy z zależnościami zwłaszcza w tak dużym "programie" jak kde.

przejdz na pełne ~x86 albo używaj stabilnego kde

----------

## topcio

dzięki za odpowiedzi.

Stabilne KDE nie chce mi się w pełni spolszczyć, pomyślałem więc o nowszym wydaniu.

A nie wiecie może kiedy 4.6 trafi do stabilnego portage?

----------

## Jacekalex

```
emerge autounmask
```

```
autounmask -h
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## topcio

no i po kłopocie.

Serdeczne dzięki

----------

## Crenshaw

Jak sie uzywa portage 2.2 i setow to zabawy z zaleznosciami nie ma tak duzo.

----------

## SlashBeast

Portage od ktorejs tam wersji ma --autounmask.

 *Quote:*   

>        --autounmask [ y | n ]
> 
>               Automatically unmask packages. If any configuration changes are required,
> 
>               then they will be displayed after the merge list and emerge will  immedi‐
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Przy okazji mam pytanie:

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Jak sie uzywa portage 2.2 i setow to zabawy z zaleznosciami nie ma tak duzo.

 

Czy znacie jakiś howto lub wiki, gdzie w sposób szczegółowy i zrozumiały dla Kowalskiego jest opisane zastosowanie setów?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Przy okazji mam pytanie:
> 
>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   Jak sie uzywa portage 2.2 i setow to zabawy z zaleznosciami nie ma tak duzo. 
> 
> Czy znacie jakiś howto lub wiki, gdzie w sposób szczegółowy i zrozumiały dla Kowalskiego jest opisane zastosowanie setów?
> ...

 

Nie uzywalem niczego poza man'em do emerge.

----------

## Garrappachc

Sety to takie zbiory pakietów, którymi możesz się posługiwać. Domyślnie jest kilka, np. @world czy @system, są też @kde-X.X czy (moim zdaniem najlepsze) @preserved-rebuild i @module-rebuild Możesz też tworzyć własne sety, które potem np. łatwo wywalisz albo zupdate'ujesz. Ale to tylko wierzchołek góry lodowej  :Wink: 

----------

